# HPV Vaccine 90649



## julieclifton2011 (Apr 13, 2011)

Our office is going to start giving the HPV vaccine.  I want to make sure I understand this code.  90649" states 3 dose schedule". Does this mean the patient will come in on 3 different visit and recieve 3 different injections, each time billing the 90649?

Thanks for the imput.


----------



## Leandra (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, it is a series of three injections.


----------



## MJ4ever (Apr 14, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken you receive the first administration, then the second after 30 days and the third administration at 6 month.
V04.89 
90471 
90649


----------



## julieclifton2011 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for your response. Just want to make sure I understand.

90471 is for the adm. of the injestion

90649 is for the drug/vaccine itself

V04.89 of course is my DX

Thanks again for your response


----------

